

Python web framework roundup - madisvain
http://www.konstruktor.ee/blog/python-web-framework-roundup
A lot of web frameworks have been built for Python. There are even tutorials around the web for rolling your own web framework in Python. That is because it's really that easy. In the end this has led to a lot of great frameworks and a lot of bad ones also. So lets round them up and separate the wheat from the chaff.
======
ColinWright
The "built on" sections seem to fall out of phase later in the document, but
otherwise an interesting round up/overview.

Now to chase down some of the links, tutorials, and further information.

